# Groomer shaved off too much tail



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

You just wait. It will look awkward for a while. You can either take it all down short now (like a german tail) and then let the pom grow back in uniform, or you can allow the short part (below where the proper shave line is) grow out till it fits back into the pom. This will probably look more weird growing in but if you don't want the full shaved tail look that would be the best way. I should get a pic of my guy growing in from a german tail to a pom tail again.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Just realized she didn't do the sanitary shave either, long hair on his privates even. I was so distracted by the tail I hadn't noticed.... So - shaved the tail but not even around the anus or underbelly.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Does your groomer do "fixes" for free, assuming not much time has passed since the groom? If so, take the dog back and get them to make it right. Obviously there's nothing to do about the tiny pompon, but they could turn it into a German tail and do the sanitary for you. Make sure your groomer knows you were unsatisfied, and what was wrong. The only way they can do better in the future is if you let them know. In the future you may also want to check your dog over before leaving the salon. Mistakes happen, we are all only human... especially if they were training someone else. But, hopefully, they will do their best to make this right by you.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would go back too. You spent good money, they need to make it right.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

You will have to wait for the shaved area of the tail to grow in. Assuming your spoo has the usual long length of dock, you will need to reset the area of the tail that should have been clipped (just a couple inches from the base) and then grow in the hair on the rest of the tail where you want the pom to start. It will take quite a number of months until you have enough hair to be able to scissor and shape on the excessively shaved area of the tail. 

You also mentioned it seems the sanitary trim part of the grooming was not done - "Just realized she didn't do the sanitary shave either, long hair on his privates even. I was so distracted by the tail I hadn't notice.... So - shaved the tail but not even around the anus or underbelly". 

Whether or not your groomer was teaching someone else to groom (and if he/she was, you should have been asked beforehand if that was okay) your groomer was ultimately responsible for the way your dog left the shop. If a mistake was made, you should not have had to pay for this grooming, and you should get discounted grooms in future until the hair grows back on the tail enough to allow a proper groom to be done. I would have talked to the groomer already about the time it will take to fix the tail, but also have asked them to immediately fix the sanitary they did not do correctly.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree, that is cause for a free groom or two - the tail is a seriously amateur mistake! I would be livid, it will be months for that to get back to normal. How did you leave the shop without saying anything? The words would have flown out of my mouth!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Take him back!! Was this dog so grown out that the groomer couldn't follow the previous pattern? Take photos of the kind of look you expected (maybe even a pic of your dog). Point out that the sanitary was not done. Are his feet done right? No fuz z around the toenails? Are his toenails trimmed? You paid for a grooming, you didn't get one. They should fix this! Next time, make sure that the same groomer...the one that you like...does the grooming..no trainees!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tails take the longest time to grow.
Eric


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Tails take the longest time to grow.
> Eric


So true! I shaved Hans into a German, and then had him short all over for a while. Now I'm trying to grow him into a Miami and then into a HCC. The tail pom is slow going, but the legs and TK are filling in nicely.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> How did you leave the shop without saying anything? The words would have flown out of my mouth!


I have had pneumonia and am so exhausted I can only function for a few minutes at a time. Just getting the energy to take him for a 10 minute walk is a major ordeal. I normally have no problem sticking up for myself. Not fun at all being so weak. This is the 4th week of not being myself.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Boy, that really stinks! I did this to Dulcie, and that was bad enough and embarrassing. I cannot believe a professional did it!

If it's any help - I did find that as her tail grew back in, the growth was nice and full, maybe even fuller than it was before. Probably because I cut off the wispy puppy growth - but still, it was the one silver lining.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kontiki said:


> I have had pneumonia and am so exhausted I can only function for a few minutes at a time. Just getting the energy to take him for a 10 minute walk is a major ordeal. I normally have no problem sticking up for myself. Not fun at all being so weak. This is the 4th week of not being myself.



Aww, I understand now - I hope that you are feeling completely better soon!
Perhaps you could make a phone call and let the owner know how upset you are and tell them that you are not feeling well enough to bring him back right now and maybe the next groom will be free at least!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I think it will have to grow in as a German clip tail style first. I doubt if they know what that is. Does anyone have any good diagrams or photos of well done ones? I want to make sure they know what to do, and don't even shave off the base of the tail at all for however long it takes to get it growing out. Other ideas?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Just get them to continues the same clip length that they did on the base of the tail all the way till the end.
It depends if you want to start the base clip before it fully grows out or not.


----------



## DukeCharlie (Jun 8, 2016)

Sad to hear what groomer did on your dog. But you can wait until it will grow and can groom him again with the master groomer


----------

